# What a day, what a wild end to a crazy week



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, this may look and sound like an O.T. topic, but there is a pigeon in my wild tale. All this week, I have been training for a new job. I'm now oficially a CSR1 (customer service rep) for L.L. Bean. It's been a real learning experience, believe me.
This morning, I had to head out to work a bit earlier than usual, needed gas, needed to pick up paycheck at the hospital. I went out to let my pigeons out in to their flight pen, and when I walked out of the loft, what did I hear but a flurry of wings right over my head. It was one of my older figuritas, just a pet, but fairly tame. This bird will fly and land on me in the loft, but the big outside world was a different story. Crazy little bird would fly up on to the roof of the horse barn, fly over to the lpft, dive bomb my head, but never land where I had a chance of reaching him. I put out food, I put another pigeon in a cage, outside, I put down a bath dish, I shook food in a can, I begged, I pleaded.
Finally, after about 45 minutes, my pigeon landed back on the loft roof, and I went to the back roof line, where I could reach, and tapped my fingers on the roof and called my bird. My other hand was hiding under the edge of the roof. Pidgey came down to my tapping fingers, but was quite vigilant, and easily spooked by any movement. I just kept tapping and talking, and the bird relaxed enough to start preening. Oh, thank you, one swoop later, and my baby was returned to the loft safely. Tonight, when I went to close up the loft, I figured that bird would be scared of me, but that little kid was on me in a flash, and wanting attention.

Daryl


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm always so worried that might happen to me 

Glad the little guy was smart enough not to just fly off into the wild blue yonder and came close enough to grab.
Hope you were'nt late for work... ' Sorry but you see one of my very special pigeons got loose and...' they might not have understood.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WHOO...........glad you got Pidgey back inside the loft. Isn't it funny how "tame" they can be when they are in thier own environment, but usually, once in a strange place, even if it's right outside the building that they live in, it seems all of that goes out the window.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Daryl,

An O.T. topic?

First thought was, *O*ld *T*estament. LOL. Prophets and parables.

Pigeons are full of surprises -- or maybe it's just that we are slow to catch on.

Larry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Larry,

They definitely are little bundles of surprise 

My PMV pigeon Sweetie (now flying again) was one heck of a job to catch at night to put back in her cage - mutter, mutter, run, run, fly here, fly there... 

Now, either I have accidentally trained her, or she has simply decided it ain't worth the hassle - I put a hand up when she is on top the wardrobe and she flies down and jumps into her cage without a word. Occasionally, she has even gone in for the night before I enter the room.

John


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Daryl,
> 
> An O.T. topic?
> 
> ...


Well, that would be a _testament_ to how _old_ you are, Larry... 

I've had several outside who would only fly down to you if you turned your back to them.

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Daryl

That must be a heartstopping situation!

I'm pretty sure if our tame dove ever got out, he'd never have the sense to come land on us, and I wouldn't even be too sure about our two most friendly ferals.

John


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

whoo!...he sounds like a cutie, do you know how he got out?...I hope that does not happen to me, I would have to call off work......I was just looking at my L.L. bean cataloge, I see lots of stuff I want! too bad all my extra money goes to the pigeons....I can always leave the page open and hope hubby is thinking of Christmas presents....


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a relief!! They do love to scare us and make us run in circles, don't they??


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

do you know how he got out?
Yes, the little brat meant to fly to me in the loft, and I didn't see him until I was out the door, and it was too late.
I would have to call off work.
I didn't know what I was going to do if I didn't get my bird back. Here I was, just finishing up training for a new job, the last day, and no more training classes available. I was going to call my daughter for help, but she has 3 little boys , 2 of which she needed to get off to school by 9 a.m. The bird so only friendly with me, and having 3 wild little fellers running around acting like little boys do, would have scared the bird even more. I thought about leaving the horse barn door open and leaving on a light, but I really needed to know my bird was safe before I left.


....I was just looking at my L.L. bean cataloge, I see lots of stuff I want! too bad all my extra money goes to the pigeons....I can always leave the page open and hope hubby is thinking of Christmas presents.
Now that I work for L.L., I'm always looking at people to see if they are wearing or carrying any thing from Bean's (oh, there's a boat-n-tote, medium size, regular handle, customized with monogram, navy handle..) And I think you DESERVE something from bean's (I love job security)
Daryl


..[/QUOTE]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

I'm glad your little darling is back in the loft safe and sound.

I just got an L.L. bean cataloge in the mail-with FREE shipping(I always do this time of year), they remind me of Lands End-who I'm always shopping from. They have some really nice things. Are you in the customer ordering dept.?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, in customer service. Just began accepting calls yesterday. Very scary at first, but was fun after getting a few calls under my belt.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Daryl!! Sure glad all is well that ended well with your birdie!!

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW JOB!!   L.L. BEAN HAS SOME LOVELY THINGS!  

Does this mean that you aren't "nursing" anymore?? Did I miss something (_not_ surprising!)

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Well, that would be a _testament_ to how _old_ you are, Larry...
> 
> *That's quite funny, Pidgey!*
> 
> ...


Love and Hugs anyway

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, I can relate to that feeling!! Walter flew up on the roof about an hour before I needed to leave for a meeting with my new manager. I alternated between worrying about hawks noticing him and watching the minutes tick off. I called, rattled seed, begged and pleaded...while he surveyed the horizon ("Wow, I can really see far up here!") With 5 minutes to spare, he
flew down and walked back into the house.

We are so used to controlled space being inside a loft or flight pen. When they get out, those powerful wings can get them into trouble so quickly!! So glad your incident had a happy ending. I can't imagine a tiny figurita flitting about in the wild world!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Shi,
I'm still working as a nurse. Just wasn't getting enough hours, sometimes not getting any hours. Hard to pay bills that way. That, and 12 hour nights was killing me. Now I work 8 hour days, although I can't say I'm working very hard at Beans. Goodness, it's fun to help people spend their money, you know.
Daryl


----------

